# HVLP Interior door paint sprayer



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Looking to invest in a new lightweight interior door sprayer, currently I’m using Wagner HVLP sprayer from home craco. Any suggestions????


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Are you looking for a compressor driven HVLP, or a turbine unit?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Airless would be nice but I’m looking for lightweight with good spray, the Wagner I have now has a heavy cup and leaves two trailing lines


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

This year I bought a Titan Flex Spray HVLP, I bought it to replace a Proshot sprayer and the Flex Spray does a good job. 
The Flex Spray sprays a wide variety of products without thinning, although I find the thicker paints still need thinned. 

I find that I use this sprayer more than I thought I would so now I think I could have justified a better / bigger/ more refined / 3 or 5 turbine HVLP. 

But for small projects the Flex Spray does a nice job, very easy to clean .


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

festerized said:


> Airless would be nice but I’m looking for lightweight with good spray, the Wagner I have now has a heavy cup and leaves two trailing lines


Well, HVLP and airless are two different things. HVLP uses a high volume of air to move the material, whereas an airless compresses the material and sprays it at high pressure. If you want a turbine, I would recommend a FUJI. I would go 4 stage. Either the Mini-Mite 4 or Q4 Gold. Both are basically the same, with the only difference being the sound level. The Mini Mite sounds more like an old Shop Vac, whereas the the Q4 more like a Fein. 


http://www.fujispray.com/hvlp-systems/


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I love my graco 9.5, done from lacquer to oil with great results. Really nice that everything stores inside the unit too.
http://store.spraymallstore.com/grfiprohv9fo1.html


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

http://www.binks.com/Products/SprayGuns/ManualSprayGuns/AirSpray/SV25GunwPressureCup.aspx

http://www.paintsprayersplus.com/pr...t-Spray-Gun-Pressurized-Cup-Painting-Set.html

http://www.paintsprayersplus.com/product/AR200CS/Asturo-R200-HVLP-Spray-Gun-WoodCraft-Set.html


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

I've used Graco 9.5. a Cap spray and my current unit is a Fuji Q4 Gold and I would trade it in a heart beat for the Graco. The Fuji is quieter but the air filtration system bites. Graco has a foam 1st stage and an fine almost automotive style secondary filter. The Fuji air hose to the gun is cheap cheap cheap. It blew off the turbine after 8 hours of use and the valve at the gun started leaking air about the same time. The gun is nice though. If you plan on using it a lot go Graco, can't stand the new edge gun, I have an older stlye Graco I just keep rebuilding. The new Tian guns are good too.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I bought a Graco 3900 HVLP thought it would be great if just 1 or 2 doors the problem turned out to be I was spraying SW pro classic which contains levelers. I had to thin the paint so much it affected the leveling and the air from the gun was drying it too fast, making it look streaked. Went back to airless with a FF Tip, was able to spray un-thined and no more problems.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've had a Fuji Q4 for 6 or 7 years, run a lot of paint through it, worn out some tips, spraying finishes of all types. Great system. As for the air filter, don't locate the turbine in the spray booth, and your finish will be perfect. As with HVLP systems generally, you have to be willing to lay down a lot of finish.


----------

